# FINALLY!! Reverse indiglo gauges for 200SX



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1869286733


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Finally! I was waiting for these for so long. I hope they are the real deal.


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

I won these on ebay and insatlled them. They are the real thing and look great at night.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

do you have any pics of them installed in your car? and do they also look good in the day?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*nite pix*


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Those will be in my car (along with the intelliglow needles) very soon.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

No they won't - I lost the auciton  ... I'll keep looking though.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *No they won't - I lost the auciton  ... I'll keep looking though. *


Oh, they WILL be on my car...one day 

So, they went for more than the Buy Now price?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey 1CLN U got a tach on your GLE???? or are U doing the swap..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Hey 1CLN U got a tach on your GLE???? or are U doing the swap.. *


I have a 99 GXE LE.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I didnt think it had a tach.....


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hey, whats the difference, between regular indiglo and reverse indiglo color/gauges?

hey honda hater. did u have to take off your needles to pu tthem on, or are they the ones that slip over them? or whatever they have


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Indiglo is the whole darn thing lights up except the numbers. Reverse EL is just the numbers light up, with some extra lines. Look at the sig for photos.

Seth


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Very pimp.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Reverse are better than regular indiglows.. indiglows are WAY to bright at night.. and like blind you if your on a dark road.. if you have revers's. at least you can still focuz.


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

i got those reverse gauges too, i just havent had the time to put em in yet, but when i got them, i kinda expected the face to be white, but they are a light blue color.... To those of you who have actually installed them, does that light blue color look funky during the day or are they alright? hee hee jus' wonderin cuz ive never seen that light blue color for gauges B4!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Mine are white white . (As opposed to eggshell which is typical of oem white guages). There is no tinge to the color, however when you are looking at the guages from an angle you can see th delineation from the opaque plastic to the part with the EL material inside. Still thats a negligible factor.

Seth


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

oh...hmmm...didja get yours offa ebay? You're probably right. Maybe they are a "white white," but i guess just compared to what's on there right now, it looks a lil blueish. i dunno....im trippin! anyway, as long as it works right and looks good, thats all that matters, right?!?!?


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

The one's I won on ebay do have a blue tint to them. They are not white.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is the updated pic of my interior at night. I replaced the blue covered bulbs to red covered bulbs so the needles light up re unstead of blue. It matches the HU and CD player now:


















Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: nite pix*



LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARRGH i want 2 get these but they dont have the non-ser ones n-e-more !!! AARRRGH...


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Sure they do. Here is the link... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2404456758&category=6773


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeha since they came out wit thses Im thinking IM going to keep the swap simple and use these gauges rather than do the se-r 140mph gauge swap like seth did....

Then all I have to do is get the tach in right???


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Yeha since they came out wit thses Im thinking IM going to keep the swap simple and use these gauges rather than do the se-r 140mph gauge swap like seth did....
> 
> Then all I have to do is get the tach in right??? *


The 98 GXE does not have a tach?


I really need to pick those up. Maybe this summer.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanks honda hater.. i been searching all over for these but somehow i was searching under 200sx reverse instead of 200sx glow gauges. 

weird.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I like the AUDI look!!!!!*

ALL RED!!!!!!!!! Less distraction on the eyes..... I guese I will have to post pics soon......


----------



## ndoggfromhell (Aug 30, 2002)

Is there a company that will install these? I don't want to mess up my cluster myself. They look really nice, and definately would be easier to get this done now while my cluster is out of the car. 

thanks
Nate


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Yeha since they came out wit thses Im thinking IM going to keep the swap simple and use these gauges rather than do the se-r 140mph gauge swap like seth did....
> 
> Then all I have to do is get the tach in right??? *


The 200sx SE and SE-R tach are the same install. They just have different top speed / top rev. I have an SE tach and plan on getting and SE-R tach ASAP... I like these indiglos and want them with a matching needle... i think it'll look better than that funny circle in the middle... heres the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2404841553&category=33695

-James


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*well..*

im gonna get these..











with these needles ( same color as pic )










red on blue will look nice IMO


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *The 200sx SE and SE-R tach are the same install. They just have different top speed / top rev. I have an SE tach and plan on getting and SE-R tach ASAP... I like these indiglos and want them with a matching needle... i think it'll look better than that funny circle in the middle... heres the link.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2404841553&category=33695
> 
> -James *



That "funny circle in the middle" matched my HVAC gauges though.....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: I like the AUDI look!!!!!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *ALL RED!!!!!!!!! Less distraction on the eyes..... I guese I will have to post pics soon...... *


 I wish they made all red indiglos.


----------

